# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  wer klärt mich mal auf - Thai Übersetzungen

## Willi Wacker

> wer klärt mich mal auf.
> *เซ็ง* 
> in französisch und deutsch bedeutet jenes umleitung.
> im englischen gelangweilt.
> oder liegt es am google translater




เซ็ง  =  Zhengzhou

damit ist  die chinesische Stadt bei Henan Cheng gemeint

----------


## Erwin

Das Wort เซ็ง bedeutet „schal, kalt, fade“, man verwendet es, wenn anfangs etwas o.k. war, dann aber die Qualität verloren hat. Beispiele:
น้ำชุปเซ็งไป  ( etwa "nahm ssup säng bpai") = die Suppe ist kalt geworden
เบียรเซ็งไป (etwa "bia säng bpai") = das Bier ist schal geworden
Kann auch in übertragenem Sinn gebraucht werden:
รอเพื่อนจนเซ็ง = (lange) auf einen Freund warten bis man die Lust verliert

Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich hab einfach mal meine Frau gefragt 

*เซ็ง  =  Sĕng  =  langweilig* 

*lästig* kann man auch noch sagen - wenn Jemand einem auf den Sack geht 

( jetzt verstehe ich so einiges )   ::

----------


## Erwin

Als Ergänzung habe ich  mal das Internet bemüht und finde folgende Definitionen von  เซ็ง:
1)	เซ็ง = หมดรสเพราะทิ้งไว้นานเกินควร = den Geschmack verlieren, weil man (das Lebensmittel) länger als man sollte hat stehen lassen, als Beispiel dazu bietet man: ส้มตำทิ้งไว้นานจนเซ็ง (etwa: sommdtamm so lange stehen lassen bis es „seng“ wird)
2)	เซ็ง = หมดความตื่นเต้น (als Beispiel wird angeführt: ร้องเพลงอยู่นานจนคนฟังเซ็งกันหมด = etwa: so lange singen, bis die Zuhörer sich „seng“ fühlen.
Ich finde auch มีอาการเซ็ง, was gleichgesetzt wird mit รู้สึกเบื่อหน่าย. Ferner มีอารมณ์เซ็ง.
Dann lese ich noch เซ็งชีวิต = des Lebens überdrüssig sein.
Das muss genügen, damit Ihr Euch nicht „เช็ง“ fühlt = damit ich Euch nicht auf den Sack gehe...
Erwin

----------


## frank_rt

*danke erwin für die ausführliche beschreibung. und in verbinbung mit den gummi enten.*

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Als Ergänzung ...


...- bua seng - ist mir im Sprachgebrauch geläufig
habe ich aber über die letzten 25 Jahre Isaan nicht mehr so richtig wahrgenommen

----------

